# can't boot because of segmentation fault



## bsmith (Apr 20, 2017)

I did my updates two days ago but now when I try to boot I get the following 
	
	



```
fsck: /dev/ada0sia: Segmentation fault Unknown error 1; help! ERROR: ABORTING BOOT(sending SIGTERM to parent! /bin/sh on /etc/rc terminated abnormally going to single user mode
```

Anyway to fix without a reinstall?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2017)

Is /dev/ada0sia a typo? Shouldn't this be /dev/ada0s1a?

Can you still boot to single user mode or does that crash too? Try using /rescue/sh if /bin/sh fails.


----------



## bsmith (Apr 20, 2017)

Yes it is a typo sorry about that.   I can use /rescue/sh


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2017)

Ok, that's good. That will give you some tools to diagnose the system.

How did you update the system? Using the source or freebsd-update(8)?


----------



## bsmith (Apr 20, 2017)

FreeBSD-update


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2017)

Ok, that should have updated everything required. Can you run `/rescue/fsck -y`? Hopefully that's able to fix it. If not then I'm afraid you're going to have to restore the system from backups.


----------



## bsmith (Apr 20, 2017)

It didn't work.  How do I restore from backups?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2017)

Well, I hope you made them. And if you made them you know how to restore those.


----------



## bsmith (Apr 20, 2017)

That was on my list of things to do, oops.  Fresh install here I come.   But to be fair at this time I have 3 laptops, 2 notebooks and a chromebook.  I didn't plan it that way but I have had my hands full.  Thanks  for the help.   Backup is now on the second thing on my list after fresh install.


----------

